# Halo: Honor and Glory (Action)



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_*"INCOMING CONTACTS, HIGH NUMBER OF ENEMY FIGHTERS!"*_ shouted the radar officer of the "Destined for Glory". The ship limped forward at a low speed, venting air as they went. 

_*"Remove all power from our secondary weapon systems! Power up the engines to full speed!" *_ shouted Kobi 'Inanraree, commander of the ship. _How long until the enemy fleet is in firing range?"_

_"Less than two minutes, they are already warming up their plasma cannons!"_

Kobi 'Inanraree watched the screen in front of him flash with warning lights. The ship was venting air, and the reactor was going critical, not far from overloading. The right side of the hull had a hole clean through it, and every occupant was dead in those sections, and all most every Seraph fighter had been in the hangar that was blown away, preventing any real fighter screen protection. He moved his hand to the screen and touched a flashing red icon, and a new picture replaced the last one. He moved his hand to a new icon, a flashing black one. _"Seal all airlocks to the right wing, prepare for separation!"_ There was a short silence as the crew tried to understand what he was going to do, but when it struck them they begun locking down everything. Kobi pressed the icon, and the ship shock violently as it lost several hundred tons of weight. 

_"Speed increasing!"_ an officer shouted. _"Critical speed, outer shields layers burning away!"_

Kobi 'Inanraree pressed an other icon, a green one, and a tactical screen showing the Jiralhane ships apeared. He took a closer look, and noticed an Assault Carrier of the same class as the "Destined for Glory". _Set course to the cordinates 19:3:73,3:9!"_

_"But commander, that will put us on a colision course with the enemy!"_ one of the officers protested.

_"Thats my intention..."_ Kobi 'Inanraree replied calmly._ "Remove all power from the shields! Charge plasma cannons! Prepare the torpedos, look on the escorts surrounding the enemy assault carrier."_

As one the shields vanished, of course no one saw it, but everybody noticed the sound of the hull that was burning. _*"Tell everyone to get to the closest drop ship and leave the ship! The ones trapped in the rear section and the armory, get to the escape pods! Landing zone will be marked on your HUD! Prepare for take off!*_ There was a moment of silence as the crew on the bridge transfered his orders to the squad leaders and pilots aboard the ship. Confirmation sounds became coming in as the squad leaders got the message and prepared to get of the ship. 

Kobi 'Inanraree turned away from the screen to see the bridge crew. _"You have served well brothers, now, get to the pods! I will trigger the reactor into a critical melt down and fire the missiles, so prepare to leave the ship as soon as possible, we will only get a few seconds to get clear of this wrack before it enters the enemy formation, and then it will be to late!_ 

The crew left their stations and went for the pods located on the back of the bridge. Kobi 'Inanraree turned, and looked at the screen once more. The sensors indicated that most drop ships had already left the ship and were heading for the surface, along with most of the drop pods. Kobi pressed a white icon, and the ships engines begun protesting, then begun losing power. The reactor was over heating. He triggered the weapon systems that were still functioning and the ship fired several salvos of torpedos, followed by an storm of plasma. Kobi 'Inanraree turned and ran for the pods. He entered the middle one, where his senior crew was sitting. No one said anything, and the pilot shut the door. Kobi took a seat at the back of the pod, and closed his eyes. 

He barely noticed as the pod left the ship, and begun flying towards the surface of the planet.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Primary Objectives:

Leave the ship.

Secondary Objectives

None at this time.


Vore'ddak 'Inanraree and Dyvofgin Wattinr: You are close to the Phantom. You can see it, but a fallen plasma core is blocking your path. You must get it out of your way, but you have only got a few seconds. The walls are falling apart and you will soon be buried bellow them. You must help each other to get it out of your way, and then board the Phantom! 

[Push it aside or something, but dont board the Phantom before both of you have posted, so try to make things a bit more complicated. In the first post you could start to push it aside, when the second one of you posts you will manage to get it out of your way, and then you will be able to board the drop ship, but as I said, dont make it to simple, try too keep it interesting, and if there are any questions, PM me]


Axmt ‘Xanamee: You, along with your squad are close to a drop ship, but before you mange to get there the roof falls down and the Phantom is crushed below the rubble. You take a quick look at the radar, and notice a second Phantom close by (The same one as the other guys...), and you will start making your way there. 

[It would be a good plan to send them a message to inform them not to leave the ship before you are there as well, as other vise you are left behind. It will take you at least two posts before you get there, but dont enter the Phantom before the other players are in it, as you are futher away from it than you are]




Sorry for the kind of rushed quality of the post, but I am kind of busy right now, but try to do it, PM if something is unclear, and I will soon post a new update...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Vore'ddak Innanraree ran around the corner inside the Assault Carrier.
He was in a hurry.
He had to inform the personnel on the carrier that to take battle stations.

He had received a message from an minor that Brute boarding pods we're launched against the Carrier.

The Ultra recieves a message from The Fleet Master to get on a phantom and get away from the ship.As he and his squad are on they're way to the phantom
a huge quake scrambles the carrier and a huge plasma battery falls down from the ceiling. He is so close that he get's frustrated and the Ultra and his squad starts pushing the battery away.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Axmt ‘Xanamee was near the launch bay, discussing stealth and ambush tactics with his squad as the cleaned their weapons, when the alarms started blaring and the announcement to abandon ship came through, he sprang into action; immediately heading towards the nearest Phantom.

A chunk of falling deck plating crushed the ship, the shock wave knocking Rgho ‘Albosee flat on his butt, he had been closest to the ship. Axmt snarled a curse and checked his radar, yes another Phantom was nearby, but they would have to go round the debris.

The Spec-Ops Commander signaled to his squad and they immediately began looking for another route to the drop-ship, as the others searched ‘Xanamee quickly voxed the Phantom pilots, insisting that they not leave without his squad, after being assured that the crew would not, he resumed helping his men pry open an adjacent door that his HUD showed as leading to the other Phantoms bay.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wattinr ran from his post in the after torpedo bay, crushing some Ugnot as he ran and pushing his remaining crew towards a Phantom bay in the back of the ship. Massive quakes rocked them from side to side as enemy plasma lances struck home upon the ships hull. They rounded a corner and found there way blocked by a plasma battery that had fallen from its morring and onto the floor. A lone warrior stood there, trying with all his might to move the heavy wieght, but to no avail.

Wattinr ran over and put his weight behind it, say, "Let me help you honorable warrior." With a nood, they began to push and the battery slowly lifted up, but not quite far enough. Turning to his remaining crew he yelled, "Don't just stand there you wrhtless sons of dogs, give us a hand." With that the crew lent there strength and Wattinr and the warrior quickly crossed to the other side. 

Right as the crew were making there way across an explosion threw more battery cells down on the top and crushed the crew as fire lept up and licked at his feet. Wattinr moved to try and save any that may have survived, but the mysterious warrior pulled him along and urged him towards the Phantom. Wattinr turned with a tear in his eyes and ran along with him and into the ship.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Primary Objectives:

*Boards the Phantom

*Get of the ship

Secondary Objectives

None


Vore'ddak Innanraree: You have just boarded the Phantom. You ask the pilot why they have not yet taken off, and they inform you that they are still waiting for a "Important Squad". Of course you know that a brother is never left behind, but you do also know that you dont have a lot of time left, so now it is your decision, will you force the pilot to take of, or will you wait for the "Important Squad" and risk your life? You are frustrated about the situation, so try to act along with it.


Dyvofgin Wattinr: You feel the pain of losing your comrades, but you have to push it aside. You note the fact that the warrior is of a high status, and a veteran of several wars judging the icons on his armor. You note that the warrior looks angry, and you know what it is all about, it is about survival. So, will you take part of this and tell them what you think they should do, or will you sit there and ponder on what you could have done to save your comrades in arms?


Axmt ‘Xanamee: You open the door, and there is a straight corridor. You, along with your squad sprint through it to the opposing side. There you find a new door, but it does not open. You come to the conclusion that it must have been fried, along with most other systems on the ship. You will have to open it somehow, and there are basically only two ways to do it, the first is blowing it open using the plasma grenades and the plasma cells for your weapons you and your squad have, but that leaves you with only one cell for your secondary weapons, the Plasma Pistols, or you could hack the terminal and do an emergency lock open, but that will take considerably more time, and is indeed risky, as you have a limited amount of time left. It is your choice, and chose wisely, you never know what will be coming for you!



OOC: Hope nothing is confusing, but feel free to ask in the recruitment thread, or PM me if anything is unclear.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

"Pilot! By the gods! Why are we not leaving the ship!?"Vore'ddak asked the Phantom pilot.
"Honorable Ultra we are to wait for an Important Squad coming in from the Bridge."says the Pilot.
"(Angry Roar) WE NEED TO GET THE CARRIER EVACUATED RIGHT NOW!!!
CAN'T YOU INFORM THEM TO GET TO THE ESCAPE PODS!?"
"The Escape Pods may be too far away from the squad they may not even make it here!"shouts the pilot to the Ultra.
The Ultra remains silent, he does not know what to do in this situation.
He just stares at the pilot, with anger burning in his eyes


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wattinr doesn't even watse time with such a simple and ridiculous question. He purged it from his mind, offering up a prayer to the gods that their souls be taken to paradise and the end of the Great Journey.

He turned to the warrior and nodded, and the two of them sprinted towards and into the Phantom; Wattinr sealing it shut after allowing a few more survivors on. He turned to the warrior, and thumped his hand against his chest to salute. 

"I do not know how to operate one of these devices, perhaps you have the technical skill required? Otherwise great warrior, we are finished!"


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Axmt thinks fast, the door; locked, the console would take too much time to hack, an idea occurs to him.
“Quickly, give me your spare energy cells and plasma grenades!”

None argue and the spare cells and grenades are swiftly placed in the weakest points of the door, ‘Xanamee orders the others back and primes his last plasma grenade, as he throws it he dives behind cover.
The resulting explosion tears the door from its frame and has melted a hole through part of the deck.

At a signal from ‘Xanamee, the squad break into a run, skirt the hole and reach the Phantom without further mishap, they have to unseal the door from the outside using an override code; this costs them precious time but they see it done swiftly and enter.
The Spec-Ops leader waits till the last of his men are aboard before he himself enters, re-sealing the door behind him.

They secure themselves and the Bohg ‘Foramee ensures that spare power cells, which the rookie had carried for emergencies are divvied out amongst the men, although Damk’ Sargree would not have his energy sword powered nor Rgho 'Albosee his plasma rifle and the rookie, Omco ‘Tamudee had his plasma repeater at half power. None of them had any plasma grenades left. Perhaps they could restock once they hit the surface, if the opportunity arose.

Axmt notices an Ultra, who seems quite angry and a Minor, who was asking questions on who had the ability to fly the Phantom, although the pilot was sitting right there.
He cleared his throat to announce his presence and spoke

“Forgive me, Ultra, for possibly intruding upon your...conversation, but I believe that no more of our fellow soldiers are going to arrive, I suggest we leave now.”
While there was still time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_*"HOLD ON TO SOMETHING! WE ARE LEAVING!"*_ the pilot shouted. As one you took a seat, and prepared for a bumpy ride. The drop ship leaves the hangar at high speed, and starts turning towards the surface of the planet. At the same time the Assault Carrier keeps flying forward at critical speed towards the enemy formation, and its reactor was boiling like a sun. As the brute ships begun their evasive maneuvers, they knew not that it was to late for most of them. As most of the ships were already kilometers away from the carrier, it detonated, like a small sun it engulfed every ship close by, burning through the shields and melting away the hull and toasting every one inside the ships. But what no one saw was that a single ship limped away, undamaged, and on a course towards the planet.

--- 

_"Not a bad plan , huh?"_ Kobi 'Inanraree asked Major Officer Tyktus. 

_"No, brilliant is the word. Based on the number of signals picked up on the radar, we managed to get a payload of nine drop ships full of troops, and about sixty pods to the ground intact, and three drop ships are still on their way."_ Tyktus responded. 

_"Excellent. But no we have other worries, the brutes will be searching for survivors from the ship, and they will get here soon if I am not mistaken. We must have the Phantoms pick up our men that landed in the pods, and get them to safety!"_

_"I will rely your orders to the Phantoms, fleet master!"_ the officer replied and walked back to the pod.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Objectives*

Primary Objectives:

* Search for survivors

* Rescue Survivors

Secondary Objectives

*Dont let any Covenant Loyalist units stay alive to tell your location!


Vore'ddak Innanraree: Technically you are in command, and technically not. You have full command over the Phantom and the crew, but you have no authority over the Spec-Ops team and their intentions. You have got orders to search for survivors, and rescue them, but you must also be careful not to blow your cover, as there are enemy Spirit Drop ships and Banshees searching for survivors as well, and they can not be allowed to inform their allies of your location.

It is your choice what ever you leave the drop ship and go on foot, or if you want to continue flying, but beware that your stealth generators dont work, so you cant cloak the Phantom, and it is visible so the enemy can see it. 


Dyvofgin Wattinr: You are the lowest ranking person here right now, and you are there to follow orders. You do what the Ultra tells you.

[Sorry for not giving you all that much, but this is the situation right now, so wait and listen.]


Axmt ‘Xanamee: It is your choice what ever you want to stay with the Ultra, or if you want to go by foot and search for survivors. You can listen to him, or try to make him listen to you, but one thing is for sure; you will be harder to detect if you are alone, as you have the proper equipment and training for infiltration, but if you chose to go of alone, you will loose the numerical advantage, and possibly even the chance to call in air support in the form of the Phantom if the situation requires it.


[Hope you guys come up with something, and remember that you can always PM me or ask in the Recruitment thread, thanks!]


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Vore'ddak Innanraree stands beside the Plasma cannon gunner and stares at the landscapes of the planet.He is concerned about the rest of his blood brothers especially The Fleet Master, He turns around and watches as his squad rests after what happened at the carrier.His eyes catches Dyvofgin Wattinr, the Minor that lost all his squad mates inside the Assault Carrier... Then the Ultra shouts to everyone inside the phantom-
"Everyone listen up! I, along with my squad are leaving to search for survivors! Dyvofgin it is your choice to come with us or not. Pilot you are to remain hidden somewhere with the phantom, inform me directly if you are to be spotted by spirits or banshees."
"Yes sir!" says the pilot.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

‘Xanamee gave thought to his choices, he could stay and help the Ultra, after all numbers had an advantage, or he could take his squad and continue on alone. Their training and equipment would make them harder to detect and the terrain could be used for their advantage, but going alone meant losing the advantage of numbers and possible air support.

He discussed it quickly with ‘Foramee, whose opinion he valued, it was soon decided.
“Xanamee stepped forward, looking the Ultra in the eye.
“Ultra, my team and I will trail your group from the shadows; if you require assistance we will aid you” They would also range ahead to scout out locations and provide information.
That said he returned to his men and briefed them over private comm channels, they would wait until the Phantom landed then move out, once they got going the Spec-Ops team would range ahead and provide reconnaissance and support for the Ultra.






Axmt ‘Xanamee, Leader: Energy sword, plasma rifle, stealth generator, four plasma grenades
*No grenades, everything else operational*
Bohg Foramee, Second in Command, Spec-Ops Major weapons: Plasma Rifle, Energy Sword, three Plasma Grenades, stealth generator. 
*No grenades*
Damk' Sargree, The 'medic' of the group. Carbine, energy sword, Stealth Generator, three plasma grenades, Covenant field pack (medkit-type stuff)
*No grenades, energy sword unpowered*
Rgho 'Albosee, The sniper. Beam rifle, plasma rifle, Stealth Generator, energy sword, four plasma grenades
*Plasma Rifle unpowered, no grenades*
Omco 'Tamudee, the Rookie. Plasma repeater, Stealth Generator, plasma pistol, four plasma grenades.
*No Grenades, plasma repeater at half power(50)*
This is just here so I can keep track of what I have in my squad


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wattinr turned to his new leader, Innanraree, and said, " I will follow you, but from a distance great warrior. I'm better when I strike from the shadows, thus I will shadow your group and eliminate any sniper or enemy reconnaissance personal for you."

He stood at attention and waited for a reply


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

The Ultra replied" Very well you shall both follow my squad from a distance, both of you.Dyvofgin you can take out enemy snipers if you are to spot one. 'Xanamee you are to kill any Brute patrols on foot and give us back up if we need it." Then the Ultra left the phantom on foot to search for survivors...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

‘Xanamee nodded in agreement and signaled for his squad to cloak and leave the Phantom, he followed suit, although not before selecting a few energy batteries from the Phantoms limited armory, more of a stash really. 

He activated his vox “Come Brothers, the Ultra wishes for us to follow discreetly”

They moved out after acknowledging, vanishing like into the shadows without making a sound.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wattinr didn't need any further explanations about his mission, he knew the task ahead. As the phantom came to a stop and the warrior jumped out Wattinr waited until the phantom took off again. "Pilot, go to the cliff there, now!" They appraoched the cliff and Wattinr jumped out with his sword in hand. He moved slowly, making sure to keep the warriors figure within easy site as he crept through the brush. He ran across two enemy snipers, easily dispatching them with silent strokes and then moved on. 

However, as the searched progressed, he came across as small sniper encamptment. three jackels and a brute stood there, all watching the pass up ahead; the same pass the warrior was about to enter. Wattinr could tell this wasn't good, there was no way he could dispatch the enemy quietly with this assortment. He ducked back into the shadows and sent a message via his armors holy comset to the warrior, hoping he got it in time.

(OCC: Doolego, I'm gonna wait til you give me further instructions, I didn't wat to GM it. Let me know what you want me to do)


----------

